# openvpn[...]: write UDPv4: No buffer space available (code=55)



## JeanAumont (Aug 29, 2011)

I everyone,

I am trying to used PfSence/OpenVPN/Ospfd and always get the following errors in the openvpn logs:


```
openvpn[...]: write UDPv4: No buffer space available (code=55)
```

I have been playing with the sysctl variable to solve the issue in vain.

My current settings are as follow:


```
kern.ipc.maxsockets=16448
kern.ipc.maxsocbufs=4262144
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=25600

net.inet.udp.recvspace=262144   # Increase UDP "recieve" windows size to increase performance
```

Any ideas on how to solve this issue?

Thanks,

Jean Aumont


----------



## Crest (Aug 30, 2011)

I've seen this before if writes of the Outgoing UDP packets fail for some time. Test if your remote receives UDP packets at all. Verify that your routing table is loop free (most of the time).


----------



## JeanAumont (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I can ping each other end of the tunnel with no problem all the time, but it seem that the broacast message sent by quagga are filling up the tunnel and causing this issue ....
still do not know how to solve this issue....


----------

